

A Murakami Mad Lib - lawsohard
http://fosslien.com/murakami/

======
wodenokoto
These things need to come with example inputs. I kinda wanna see what it can
do, but not enough to make up stuff to fill out all those forms.

------
tugberkk
This is beautiful and fun; congrats :)

